# Waterproof Carry/Stand Bags - SM or Titleist or ??



## HighPostPinger (Oct 14, 2012)

I need a new carry/stand bag.  So far, I've found the Sun Mountain H2NO and the Titleist StaDry.  

The bag needs to be lightweight and it would be ideal if it would go on my PowaKaddy trolley, which only comes out in very wet weather or 36 hole days.

I'm tempted by the SM although I'm led to believe that the Titleist is an SM in disguise.

What would you recommend? Is there another option?

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## bigslice (Oct 14, 2012)

ive been looking at these aswell, take note some shops that sell the stadry omly have a 4 way club divider where others have 6.


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 14, 2012)

Stewart golf do one
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190662958070?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

am tempted if there are some left come payday


----------



## drawboy (Oct 14, 2012)

I can recommend the Stewart bag as I have one. Get it off Ebay as they are direct from Stewart at a really good price. I've had loads of compliments on mine, they are waterproof too.


----------



## Essex_Stu (Oct 14, 2012)

This years SM H2NO bag is only a four way divider as well. The Titleist is made by SM and so far Ive found it to be very good. Its very lightweight compared to my Nike Performance carry bag and I usually carry it on one shoulder for most of the round. The four way divider thing nearly put me off too but Ive found I actually get less club chatter from it. Overall there is quite a bit of space with the pockets and it is comfortable to carry. I havnt tried it on a cart so cant comment on that. I picked it over the SM as Snainton Golf were doing them for Â£109 the other week.


----------



## bigslice (Oct 14, 2012)

drawboy said:



			I can recommend the Stewart bag as I have one. Get it off Ebay as they are direct from Stewart at a really good price. I've had loads of compliments on mine, they are waterproof too.
		
Click to expand...

did you get one of their 'with minor fault' on it


----------



## Morecambe hacker (Oct 15, 2012)

bigslice said:



			did you get one of their 'with minor fault' on it
		
Click to expand...

I've seen these on eBay. A bargain if not to bad of a fault but can't decide if its worth the risk as it states no refunds. 

The H2NO bag looks awesome but at over Â£150 is quite steep IMO but I've been shopping around and have found the stadry for as little as Â£97(bargain) so at making a saving of over Â£50 is a no brainer as that can be spent on few lessons or winter clothing etc (or the missus) haha not a chance


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 15, 2012)

The h2no comes in two models.

Standard - which is effectively the 2011 model - has a 6 way devider and not the big H2NO logo on the side

Staff- which is this years bag, has only a four way devider and has the big H2NO LOGO.

I've just got the standard version as I wanted the 6 was devider system and don't like the big logo on the side, it's a great bag and very comfy. Gets a big thumbs up in my book. 

I got mine at a steel of a price - 90.00 for bag, sm brolly and a dz Titleist balls!


----------



## HighPostPinger (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice - I bought a Stadry and so far, so good.


----------

